# Montogery Trial



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Any news from any stakes?
I know cell phone use is difficult from the Cattle Ranch.

Thanks in advance.
Susan


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

9 dogs called back to 4th series in Derby tomorrow.

24 more dogs to run in Open tomorrow. It was a quad, 2 retired, flyer out of order....gave many dogs trouble scenting right bird when going for the flyer..tight.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

trial in montgomery, Texas????


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Alabama...trial is held at the state cattle ranch in Greensboro, AL.

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

"Unoffical" Derby Results

1st Seaside's Thomas The Tank 
2nd Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble 
3rd Seaside's Kingfish 
4th Triple K's Gust of Wind

RJ Quicks Super Pic 

Jams: Sly Gus Hayes 
Seaside's Where's the Beef 
Patton's Colt 45


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

21 out of 46 called back to run land blind in Qual. It was a very tough test. Triple with long middle gun retired against tree line. Visibility was not good on retired bird and first 6 dogs were picked up. Many more followed suit. All dogs had huge hunts on middle bird and all but one were handled.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

If these Derby results are correct, we all should be sending a huge CONGRATS to Charley Moody. He got 1st and 3rd and trains 2nd. Best to Frank and Rita Jones who own the winner and the 3rd place dog. Very best to Bobby Lane who just put Ali on the derby list at 16 months with the 2nd this weekend!!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

2goldens said:


> 21 out of 46 called back to run land blind in Qual. It was a very tough test. Triple with long middle gun retired against tree line. Visibility was not good on retired bird and first 6 dogs were picked up. Many more followed suit. All dogs had huge hunts on middle bird and all but one were handled.


Out of the first 25 dogs I watched, two did it, and not very good at that. The rest were pick ups! I believe only 3 did it with out a handle. It was not a fun test.


----------



## James Wood (Oct 31, 2007)

any updates on the OPEN


----------



## blmoser25667 (Jun 11, 2006)

I heard there are 19 dogs back for the water blind
2,3,4,5,10,19,27,30,31,35,40,57,67,70,75,79,85,88,93
14 have run
5 dogs to run the water blind tomorrow because of weather


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Charlie Moody ran the 2nd place dog Ali.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

rboudet said:


> Out of the first 25 dogs I watched, two did it, and not very good at that. The rest were pick ups! I believe only 3 did it with out a handle. It was not a fun test.


There were 5-6 that did the tough first series clean.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

10 back to the water marks in the Q. Sorry, do not know the numbers.


----------



## blmoser25667 (Jun 11, 2006)

any word on the open today


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

CONGRATIONS to Mark Smith.Mark took 1st with Quick and 4th with Diesel in the open.
Quick also won the Am. which qualifys him for the nat. am and the open. took 1st place in the qual with roux and RJ with soupy.Mark has qualified 2 dogs for the nat. open. he has placed in the open all but 2 weekend this season.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Mark!!!!!!! Congrats Joe !


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A BIG CONGRATS to team Southlake this weekend!

FC AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick WINS the Open and Amateur, FC Day's End Above The Law gets 4th in the Open. 

Young black Roux, (Les Bon Temps Roulez) WINS back to back 40 plus Qualifyings!
Look for this bitch soon in All Age.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Since Mark Smith wasn't the only pro that finished the Montgomery Open this past weekend, let's spread some of the "kudos" around, eh? ;-)

Paul Sletten's assistant Jess Bentley got second with AFC JB's Rude Attitude (owned by Dick and Charlotte Kaiser) and Bo Taylor got third with Slam Jam Make Sure It's Broke, MH, owned by Keith and Liz Griffith.

Only 4 dogs out of 90 starters finished the trial clean. 3 out of the four placements went to titled dogs.

It was a BEAR of an Open, but a fun one to watch. Clint Joyner and Keith Dutton did an EXCELLENT job with bird placement and use of terrain and wind.

On to the next one regards,

kg


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Mr Southlake Smith has been on a HUGH roll!!! He has a few slots open.
Congrats to all who place or finished.


----------



## gmason (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone out there have the numbers and placing for open, am, and Qual haven't been able to get info


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations Keith on Slam's open placement. Two weekends in a row with AA points.

Gene


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

gmason said:


> anyone out there have the numbers and placing for open, am, and Qual haven't been able to get info


Results are posted on Entry Express


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Gene said:


> Congratulations Keith on Slam's open placement. Two weekends in a row with AA points.
> 
> Gene


Thanks, Gene...it was a good weekend and a TOUGH open. Club did a good job all around, and the judges did a good job in both AA stakes (Jim Cope and Pete Marcellus in the Amateur). Didn't see either of the minors so I can't comment there....

We'll take it! ;-)

kg


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Keith!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Jason. Every weekend a dog _finishes_ a trial, much less *places* in one, is a blessing!

kg


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I just read the results and want to send out a special congrats to Terry Pitts and Sonny Free for their 3rd and 4th place finishes in the AM. I am SO PROUD of both of you.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Thought that both the Open and Am were excellent as well, tough, fair marking tests. Also shouldn't forget to comment on the people who worked the trial, especially Kippy and Mike Crowe, they are the real heroes, well done guys!


----------

